# VFE Pedals --  An opportunity to become a "licensed builder"



## zgrav (Jul 22, 2021)

Sharing this since some forum members may be looking for new ways to sell DIY pedals.  

Peter Rucker's plans for VFE Pedals are innovative and somewhat in flux.  He wants to support DIY builders of VFE pedals by selling the assembly instructions for each pedal for $4 each (presumably one purchase would let you build an unlimited number of that pedal), and may sell some custom parts for the pedals like his new jack/charge pump/relay module.  Templates for the pedals are also provided on the site.

It is not clear if Peter would sell VFE PCBs to the builders, or whether the new pedal designs would be offered through another site like he has done with Madbean.  Or perhaps the VFE documents are made to make it easy to order the boards from a custom shop.  Anyone doing a larger volume of sales would likely prefer that option.

 The VFEpedals site will feature contact information for "licensed builders" that sell VFE pedals.  In order to be a licensed builder, the person pays  a monthly licensing fee based on the number of pedals a builder plans to sell each month, starting at $5 monthly to sell one pedal a month. Reports of bad customer service or bad builds can result in the builder losing the "licensed builder" designation.  The per-pedal price drops to $4 monthly to sell 5 pedals per month.  

Note that the ability to sell Klein Bottles only comes by paying at least $50 a month in licensing fees to sell any Klein Bottles, with the $50 covering up to 12 pedals per month.  Of course anyone could avoid the $4 to $5 per pedal licensing fee and just make the pedals and sell them through other places.  It is possible that the pedals from "licensed builders" could carry a price premium to more than offset the extra licensing cost.  









						VFE Pedals | Boutique Guitar Pedals & DIY Pedals
					

VFE Pedals designs, licenses, and occassionally manufacturers versatile effect pedals for guitar, bass, and other electronic instruments. The website has been redesigned to help you make DIY guitar pedals.




					www.vfepedals.com


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 22, 2021)

This is interesting. I had thought that a single builder would've taken the entire portfolio. This could be really cool. Hopefully it doesn't end up being a complete headache for Peter.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2021)

Foreshadowing!


----------



## peccary (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't have any interest in doing anything like this, but I love the creativity and innovation. It might turn out to be a big headache, but there are a lot of very qualified builders out there (as demonstrated by many people on this board alone) while the number of quality designers will be lower, and many may not have the manpower or overhead to fulfill orders. Seems like a smart way to potentially expand ones market-share without having to put the house up as leverage. I hope it works well for everyone in it.


----------



## dpsnacks (Jul 22, 2021)

This looks like it could make Klein Bottles more affordable and accessible so it is good because I want one.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 22, 2021)

zgrav said:


> Or perhaps the VFE documents are made to make it easy to order the boards from a custom shop.  Anyone doing a larger volume of sales would likely prefer that option.


Just downloaded the free one (Alpha Dog) and it does in fact include Eagle files as well as the Gerbers for both the main PCB and the TrueSoft bypass board. Also has schematics, build docs, drill templates, etc. 
Very comprehensive.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 22, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Just downloaded the free one (Alpha Dog) and it does in fact include Eagle files as well as the Gerbers for both the main PCB and the TrueSoft bypass board. Also has schematics, build docs, drill templates, etc.
> Very comprehensive.


The alpha dog is an excellent take on the Rat! Give it a shot if you haven’t built one yet.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 22, 2021)

It will be really interesting to see how the pricing on the licensed builder pedals sorts itself out.  Seems like there could be enough value to being a licensed builder to warrant the additional licensing fees.   It could do a lot to keep VFE pedals available on in demand, particularly since the refreshed designs for most if not all of the pedals will offer some changes as well as the 125b top-jack layouts.

This is an area where Peter has more flexibility since the designs are his own versions.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 22, 2021)

I hope he opens up the gerbers for hobby / non-commercial use like he did before the redesign.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 22, 2021)

The plans for all of the pedals will be for sale and I think they can be used without being a licensed builder. I think you can reslee the pedals through other sites without a license so long as you are not misrepresenting yourself to be a licensed builder.

Madbean may be discussing with Peter whether the new pcbs will be offered for individual sales as well.  Given Peter's support for DIY I would not be surprised if that happens.


----------



## Untro (Jul 22, 2021)

So this is like becoming a franchised pedal builder? Ie; I used to make sandwiches, but if i call it subway i can enjoy the built in demand of a pre established license? 
its an interesting idea, although i also wonder if build inconsistencies and coordination could be an issue. Not for me, but i dont see anything insidious about the idea. Pedal building can be fun and relaxing but i dont want it to be my job per se. interested to see how this takes off.


----------



## Barry (Jul 22, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Just downloaded the free one (Alpha Dog) and it does in fact include Eagle files as well as the Gerbers for both the main PCB and the TrueSoft bypass board. Also has schematics, build docs, drill templates, etc.
> Very comprehensive.


I downloaded it also, Looks like you're on your own for the artwork


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 22, 2021)

Barry said:


> I downloaded it also, Looks like you're on your own for the artwork


I think the artwork templates were a separate (also free) download


----------



## Barry (Jul 22, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I think the artwork templates were a separate (also free) download


Those are just layout templates


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks like my dream of making the all in one white to dragon to yodeler is coming true. 

Look at that sps springboard, got myself a spring board in my pants


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 22, 2021)

Devi Ever did this same thing right before the game console project collapsed. I didn't bite then and I wouldn't bite now. Peter's an alright-enough guy but I'm not ready to give someone 4-5 bucks a pedal for their particular recipe on a modded existing circuit.


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 23, 2021)

Seems like a weird roundabout way to not just hire employees if I'm being totally honest 🙃


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 26, 2021)

Got an email from them today— the full set of files for all of the pedals is only $30 until August 8, and if you use the code MOTHERLOAD, it takes another $10 off, bringing it down to just $20








						The Motherload - All VFE Design Files | VFE Pedals
					

This item provides a digital download of a ZIP file with all the documentation needed to build every VFE Pedal design...both those available now and in the future. Purchasing this covers my website hosting, ecommerce, and cloud storage fees for one month - letting me keep this resource available...




					www.vfepedals.com


----------



## EGRENIER (Jul 26, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Seems like a weird roundabout way to not just hire employees if I'm being totally honest 🙃


Well it’s basically a crowd sourcing model. Uber of pedal building.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Got an email from them today— the full set of files for all of the pedals is only $30 until August 8, and if you use the code MOTHERLODE, it takes another $10 off, bringing it down to just $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When Mr VonRutter first announced the closing of VFE (as we knew it then), he put the entire schematic/brd/eagle files set on sale for ...

$10. 

That was about a year ago. He must've realised that's too cheap for all that, and raised the price accordingly. 

Ahh, I see the new pricing includes ALL future designs as well. I wonder if I can pay the difference to upgrade to the future ones as well.

Also in the link: There are some exclusions due to shared IP rights, such as the Ice Scream — but you can get that info and board from MadBean, so I'm really not sure how all this shakes down. 


I'm curious if the RPU will be made available in this new dealio, as thus far its schematic etc has not been released.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 26, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> When Mr VonRutter first announced the closing of VFE (as we knew it then), he put the entire schematic/brd/eagle files set on sale for ...
> 
> $10.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that $10 thing was too good to be true. Unfortunately I had bookmarked that back when it happened to remember for later, and then only remembered it well after the $10 deal had ended. $20 is still a steal though, considering that the Gerbers are included.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Yeah, that $10 thing was too good to be true. Unfortunately I had bookmarked that back when it happened to remember for later, and then only remembered it well after the $10 deal had ended. $20 is still a steal though, considering that the Gerbers are included.


AND future projects are included for that 20, which the $10 deal did not include. 

$20 — It's a deal, it's a steal. It's the sale of the circuit-century. In fact, Bricks, I might just buy it. 
Just to have the future-circuits...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 27, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Got an email from them today— the full set of files for all of the pedals is only $30 until August 8, and if you use the code MOTHERLODE, it takes another $10 off, bringing it down to just $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying this code but it doesn’t work. Any idea if he stopped doing that sale?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Im trying this code but it doesn’t work. Any idea if he stopped doing that sale?


Not working for me either— finally got around to doing it now. The email was only sent out 6 hours ago though and it said the deal gues until August 8th, and the other coupon code part of the deal (DIYFILES for $1 off any individual files) is still active, so I’d assume it’s not over yet... 
I sent an email asking about the code not working. I’ll report back in the morning


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 27, 2021)

I bought this motherload pack and its worth it. The presentation alone is really good and a nice little history on all of the pedals. Plus now I can have a ravine board made and be happy.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I bought this motherload pack and its worth it. The presentation alone is really good and a nice little history on all of the pedals. Plus now I can have a ravine board made and be happy.


Did the code work for you, and if so what time did you purchase it and was it on mobile or a computer?


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Did the code work for you, and if so what time did you purchase it and was it on mobile or a computer?


You got it spelled wrong it's MOTHERLOAD


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2021)

Barry said:


> You got it spelled wrong it's MOTHERLOAD


I thought I had edited my original comment to fix that shortly after I initially posted it, but it must not have gone through. Regardless, neither MOTHERLOAD or any upper/lowercase variations worked for me on the mobile site in Safari


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Im trying this code but it doesn’t work. Any idea if he stopped doing that sale?


It's MOTHERLOAD not LODE


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2021)

I was able to get it working on mobile now. You have to do add to cart and then go to checkout— clicking buy now takes you to a different checkout dialog where the code doesn’t work. Neither option worked last night, but now at least the normal checkout works with the code!


----------



## zgrav (Jul 27, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> When Mr VonRutter first announced the closing of VFE (as we knew it then), he put the entire schematic/brd/eagle files set on sale for ...
> 
> $10.
> 
> ...


the other thing to note is that these are all new designs for a 125b pedal format.  6 full sized knobs on most, 5 knobs and a toggle switch on a few.  some circuit tweaks as well.

I may have misunderstood a part of his earlier email about the licensed builder program, thinking you could build and resell his pedals through other channels if you did now want to be a licensed builder.  the latest email says the designs are for personal use only unless you want to build them for resale under the licensed builder platform he is going to establish.  Not that he could stop some private selling on other sites, but it seems like that might become more of a gray area.

still, nice to see an established company/builder trying something a bit different with the DIY community.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 27, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> I bought this motherload pack and its worth it. The presentation alone is really good and a nice little history on all of the pedals. Plus now I can have a ravine board made and be happy.


What do you do about the proprietary micro controller for the switching board?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 27, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> What do you do about the proprietary micro controller for the switching board?


At a quick glance, it seems that all of the boards are laid out so they can easily be wired true-bypass without any modifications. I am curious about that though, as even Madbean doesn’t have access to the code for the microcontroller


----------



## zgrav (Jul 27, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> At a quick glance, it seems that all of the boards are laid out so they can easily be wired true-bypass without any modifications. I am curious about that though, as even Madbean doesn’t have access to the code for the microcontroller


good question and we'll have to see.  Peter talks about carrying some inventory of his custom parts like the dual pots with different ranges.  I would think he will carry offer the microcontrollers too, and those should be easy for him to keep in stock.

also an open question whether madbean will be able to keep offering the boards for the 1590B enclosures.

it will be interesting to see what prices the pedals from licensed builders will bring and whether builders can get a premium for some really amazing enclosure designs like we see posted for some pedalpcb projects.  there really are some gold standard designs (and designers) here that could raise the bar for the VFE enclosures for customers that want a doubly boutique experience.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 27, 2021)

Would we have to brand the boards VFE?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Did the code work for you, and if so what time did you purchase it and was it on mobile or a computer?



I got it working on PC.



zgrav said:


> the other thing to note is that these are all new designs for a 125b pedal format.  6 full sized knobs on most, 5 knobs and a toggle switch on a few.  some circuit tweaks as well.
> 
> I may have misunderstood a part of his earlier email about the licensed builder program, thinking you could build and resell his pedals through other channels if you did now want to be a licensed builder.  the latest email says the designs are for personal use only unless you want to build them for resale under the licensed builder platform he is going to establish.  Not that he could stop some private selling on other sites, but it seems like that might become more of a gray area.
> 
> still, nice to see an established company/builder trying something a bit different with the DIY community.



They are 1590bb2, they will fit in a 125b but if using the sps system you have to add a spacer between the inside of the enclosure and the sps system. I will post a picture to try and explain this better later. 

All of the standard series and live series use the same micro controller that mbp sells. Peter is not a coder and commissioned someone, I can’t remember who, to code it and he continued to use it throughout his releases.

The sps system has all of that stuff in smd on the daughter board.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jul 27, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Would we have to brand the boards VFE?



I don’t think you would have to if you were making changes but I think doing straight clones would be the right thing to do.


----------

